# My new C50



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh...bellisimo! Just wanted to share...she rides like a Dream but she's really a C-50.  That never gets old...anyways, mine just finished and here it is! Damn it rides great!

Charles
https://snortingbull.smugmug.com


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*chuckice,

Congratulations, it's beautiful. I like the yellow pinstriping.

Thanks,
Tshirt*


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

I have to wonder if you may have needed the next size up, you have a pile of spacers under the stem. 

Any Colnago is a pretty thing though


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*seems over the limit...*



wasfast said:


> I have to wonder if you may have needed the next size up, you have a pile of spacers under the stem.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I think for carbon steerer (Star fork) the maximum length of spacers you can stack is the diameter of the steerer or 1.5 x the diameter or something like that... Yours look way over the max...


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

chuckice, is that the final fit?
As has been pointed out, those spacers are really extreme.
Also, the saddle seems very low, for a sloping tt frame, almost aligned with the bars like that. Not really the position that frame is designed for I think.
Maybe you just haven't cut the fork?
Nice bike/components/wheels.

These PR00, 01, 02 colors on the C50 are great, IMO; I love the red (PR01) version.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey guys...thanks for all the feedback. I didn't know that about the max spacers at all. Unfortunately that alignment is the right fit for me. I have some problems with my hands and neck and I've tried all kinds of combos and layouts on previous bikes and that's the setup that takes the most weight off the problem areas. Any other ideas as to what I could do? I guess I could lop off some spacers and lower the saddle some more as well. The top tube is dead on for my torso tho...much appreciated with any help!


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

cadence90 said:


> chuckice, is that the final fit?
> As has been pointed out, those spacers are really extreme.
> Also, the saddle seems very low, for a sloping tt frame, almost aligned with the bars like that. Not really the position that frame is designed for I think.
> Maybe you just haven't cut the fork?
> ...


P.S. I should say it's NOT the final fit...I'm still tweaking it but I'm trying to find where I'm the most comfortable. That max spacer issue is a new wrinkle tho.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

Suggest moving the saddle backwards. Colnagos typically have steep seat angles, especially on smaller sizes, and this seat is fairly forward. This puts a lot of weight on the handlebars. 

On the spacer issue, just flip the friggin stem and cut the spacers in half. 

BTW, is that a medium cage rear der with 12-25T cassette?



chuckice said:


> Hey guys...thanks for all the feedback. I didn't know that about the max spacers at all. Unfortunately that alignment is the right fit for me. I have some problems with my hands and neck and I've tried all kinds of combos and layouts on previous bikes and that's the setup that takes the most weight off the problem areas. Any other ideas as to what I could do? I guess I could lop off some spacers and lower the saddle some more as well. The top tube is dead on for my torso tho...much appreciated with any help!


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

elviento said:


> BTW, is that a medium cage rear der with 12-25T cassette?


Yeah it is...carry over from the old bike. Why?


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

The advice to flip the stem and remove some spacers is a good one. Here are my Colnagos in similar configurations:


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions...I'm basically just playing with different configurations right now until I can dial it in...don't want to cut anything until I'm certain. I moved the saddle back a little and removed some spacers...it might put more weight on my hands but I'm hoping nothing too bad. Just went out for a quick ride and it felt good. I'll keep you posted and post some more pics when I'm done with it and can take some better ones...

Charles


----------



## bhhchiu (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi

Just a question for Number 9

I noticed from your picture of the C40 that the colnago itm stem you have looks flat (ie -17degrees) compared to level top tube. I thought they only made this in 80 degree (-10).

I want to get a "level" stem with my 51cm C40 was looking at Ritchey WCS model but obviously colnago stem is better match.

Thanks

Brendan


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

bhhchiu said:


> Hi
> 
> Just a question for Number 9
> 
> ...


This particular Colnago/ITM stem has a sleeve that lets you adjust the angle. TTT & Bontrager both make stems that have the -17 degree angle (THE stem & X-RaceLite, respectively). Don't know if the Colnaglo/ITM stem is still available, but the other two generally are...


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey all...just wanted to say thanks for all the assistance. I pretty much got the ride dialed in and wanted to post the pix. I left some buffer in case I need to raise the stem but it feels good as is...I think it's right on for me now. Old pix are gone thus the red x's above...here are the latest. Thanks again for the help and if anyone sees anything else wrong or weird just say the word since last time was a huge help. Much appreciated! 

Charles


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

*looks much better now*

have fun with it.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

elviento said:


> have fun with it.


Much obliged! I already have...man, you mash it and it moves...so solid with tracking on-road too. Thanks for the tips everyone!

Charles

My 2005 Tour de France Pix


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Looks great now...*



chuckice said:


> Much obliged! I already have...man, you mash it and it moves...so solid with tracking on-road too. Thanks for the tips everyone!
> 
> Charles
> 
> My 2005 Tour de France Pix


One thing though, if I may nitpick, your have a very short stem... How about playing with moving the saddle forword a bit and try out a more normal length stem like 110~130mm... Is yours 90mm? With a longer stem it might handle better... Just my $0.2....

I cut my steerer on my new CT2 with plenty of access left as well as I am not gettin any younger and I am planning on riding this Ti for a while... btw my C50 is set up almost same way as yours...


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

6was9 said:


> One thing though, if I may nitpick, your have a very short stem... How about playing with moving the saddle forword a bit and try out a more normal length stem like 110~130mm... Is yours 90mm? With a longer stem it might handle better... Just my $0.2....
> 
> I cut my steerer on my new CT2 with plenty of access left as well as I am not gettin any younger and I am planning on riding this Ti for a while... btw my C50 is set up almost same way as yours...


Good idea...thanks much. I'll keep an eye on it for the next couple hundred miles and consider that if anything feels squirrely.

I plan on leaving that bit in case I need to go up or down a little. My hands and neck act up occasionally and I like the flexibility. That "not getting any younger" disease is a *****...I hear there's no cure...

What components are you running on your C50? 

Charles


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

chuckice said:


> Good idea...thanks much. I'll keep an eye on it for the next couple hundred miles and consider that if anything feels squirrely.
> 
> I plan on leaving that bit in case I need to go up or down a little. My hands and neck act up occasionally and I like the flexibility. That "not getting any younger" disease is a *****...I hear there's no cure...
> 
> ...


Record (CF cranks), Deda Alanera bars, Colnago seatpost, and for wheels I swap between a few sets (Hyperons, Stratus DV, K - sl, Nuetrons, OP's etc) as I have most of my bikes set up basically all Campy 10 spd...


----------

